# Can type nm-b wire be used outside in conduit?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on your local ordinances. I personally wouldn't. If using all conduit outside, pull THHN/THWN instead of Romex.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

No. Romex+outside in conduit= wet location.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Conduit which is not subject to any weather would be OK, but very few outdoor locations fit that description. The bottom line is this: if you could use NM there without conduit, then you could sleeve it in conduit. If you can't use NM there without conduit due to weather exposure, then adding conduit doesn't get you anything. The inside of a conduit in a wet location is a wet location.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

diyer111 said:


> Can type nm-b (14-3) romex wire be used outdoors if placed in conduit to add additional receptacles to the back of a house/


no......


----------



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

You would need to use UF cable, or most likely THHN/THWN Wires since you want to run 14/3. :yes:


----------



## Philly Master (Mar 30, 2013)

NO ...

history in the making we all agree ...:thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

One thing over here it will be the same rules no NM cable on outdoor location as well only UF cable or THHN/THWN or SWA ( steel wire armoured cable ) is one of few most common allowed items we can use on outdoor useage over here in France.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Bobka (Nov 4, 2012)

Pvc...sch 40 or 80(depends)....then thhn/thwn..... about 20 cents a foot..equals done right:thumbup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can stub out NM to a outlet box or base plate for a light on the side of the house, and that is it. Otherwise, UF if going out any further than 8 inches from the side of the home, or THHN/THWN in conduit.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Where did this 8 inch rule appear from?


----------



## Bobka (Nov 4, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Where did this 8 inch rule appear from?


...the p*** industry:laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

bobelectric said:


> Where did this 8 inch rule appear from?


Who says that it has to be a rule. There is this thing called common sense, which most of us use, when we do stuff. Six inches from the back of the box is allowable for giving you enough wire to attach a switch, outlet, or wire nut, but I just threw the eight inch statement out there, because as we say in my neck of the woods, "a little extra always helps, when doing something the right way."

If you have not realized, we are not code compliance officers, nor are we to enforce the codes of the areas that people live in, that post on here. We are just a group of people trying to have a round table discussion in what is best to do in a situation, and how to do it in a way, that it will not cause problems later on, if you either have to go and sell the place, due to not required to pull a permit to do the work, if your area does not require it, or if your area does require a permit, you have at least enough basic info, that you can take that and research further to find out exactly how to do it the way your AHJ wants it done.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bobka said:


> ...the p*** industry:laughing:


That does not even pass in that industry as allowable.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

But you're throwing hard numbers out there like it's written somewhere....and it's not.


----------



## Bobka (Nov 4, 2012)

Wiring shall be done in compliance with the codes in your area...the AHJ will help you with any questions you may have....any problems/injuries caused by non compliant wiring will not be covered by your home owners insurance.....I am electrician...32yrs:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> But you're throwing hard numbers out there like it's written somewhere....and it's not.


Most of the stuff posted on here, is thrown out with nothing written anywhere to back it up. Majority is from most of us doing this stuff over the years, and finding the best way to get the job done, so that it not only meets codes, but also so that when the next person comes along to do something with what you did, they are still able to complete the job, or fix the problem if one occurs, due to a bad outlet or switch.

Guessing you like bobelectric have not learned how to do this, when working on stuff. At times, you have to think outside the box as I stated before, to get the job done, while staying within the rules. But then again, guessing by your questioning my remark, along with bobelectrics, you both have never learned how to do stuff out of the box to get the job done, while following the rules.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyway...the fact is, you can run NM outside as long as it's a dry location (under a porch roof, for instance). Being outside does NOT automatically make it a wet location, being buried does, but not being outside. So, as long as it's a dry location, you can run NM cable for as long as you want...there is NO 8" limit.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> Anyway...the fact is, you can run NM outside as long as it's a dry location (under a porch roof, for instance). Being outside does NOT automatically make it a wet location, being buried does, but not being outside. So, as long as it's a dry location, you can run NM cable for as long as you want...there is NO 8" limit.


What did I state about coming out of the boxes, and did you even read what I posted about the fact that it was just a statement, not a rule.

But I guess you are going to slam that like the fact, that most take this stuff way too serious, when we even state that you need to follow your local rules as to what they require when performing any type of work, whether it is electrical, hvac, plumbing, and that anything posted on these forums, is not code nor the rule of the land.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL I guess you win....'cause I don't know WTF you're talking about with all that.

What do boxes have to do with it? You can run NM OUTSIDE as far as you want to, in some cases.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> LOL I guess you win....'cause I don't know WTF you're talking about with all that.
> 
> What do boxes have to do with it? You can run NM OUTSIDE as far as you want to, in some cases.


No you cannot run NM outside as far as you want to. It can only go as far as the box on the side of the house, and from there if you want to extend the outlet to say a lighting fixture out in the front yard, or a stub for a outlet, to connect lights on bushes, you either have to use conduit with THHN/THWN or UF from the junction box on the side of the house.

For what the OP asked about, was if it was okay to use NM inside conduit. They did not state how far they were going to run it inside the conduit, or how it was going to be used.

The part they asked, was if they could use NM to run outlets on the back of their house. Go back and re-read my original post, at post #2.

These threads as usual become nothing more than a bicker fest, because you end up arguing pointless stuff, that goes round and round, and never stays on topic, after the fifth posting.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

I said in some cases, but ok, you keep believing what you want to.....and I'll believe the truth


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> I said in some cases, but ok, you keep believing what you want to.....and I'll believe the truth


Care to cite those cases, due to the only time you would be able to have NM outside, is at a junction box to attach a light, coming into an attached junction box on the outside of the structure, that the NM enters in from inside the structure.

Even under porches, the only time you can run NM, is inside the "attic" space of the porch roof. Otherwise if it is exposed underneath with no sheathing, it is UF or conduit with THHN/THWN inside, to the junction box. You can transition from NM to the UF or THHN/THWN at the junction box at the wall, and that is only how far it can go when out in the elements.

Now if the space is an "All Season Porch", it is again dependent on your area, what they allow for use in that area, and how they classify the space for use in electrical wiring practices.

My area, you cannot use NM in an All Season porch even. It has to be conduit or UF, because it is considered an area that is not a part of the inner area of the structure.

Again, rules vary area from area, and each area can enforce them as heavy or lightly as they want.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> no......


And another NO.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Well Greg, I spent a little time looking for the code section I *thought* my responses were based on...and as I'm sure you all already know, it's not there. 

So I apologize for being so stubborn lol...and more-so to the OP for giving false information.

I just read another thread regarding what boxes to use outside vs. inside, and a very well code-versed and respected member answered that the person could use "the same boxes as inside since it was protected from weather" (more or less paraphrased).

Maybe that's what I had in my head when I was so adamant about spouting off incorrect info....who knows. At any rate, I was wrong...you were right.

:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Bobka said:


> ...the p*** industry:laughing:


Good thing they didn't go by the John Holmes measurement or we'd need really big boxes for fixtures


----------

